# Reproduction "Pocket" Railroad Lanterns



## RonaldB (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone know who manufactures and or sells reproduction "pocket" trainmans lanterns, or does anyone want to get rid of one? These look like the trainman lanterns that use a square 6 volt battery, except that they use only 2 D cells. Years ago, passenger conductors sometime had them, they were usually chrome plated. Does anyone have experience with them? I wonder if they throw enough light to work in very dark conditions? I work for a railroad and am considering obtaining one as they are lighter and smaller than the ones supplied to us.


----------

